# whats it worth Part II (with Photos)



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Went and looked at the 71 Vert this evening. It was the last car in line, 6 inches off the wall with another car parked just six inchs from the other side. The cars were packed in with a floor jack years ago.

I was a bit disappointed in what I found but I still think it is a great find.
We're gonna dig it out Wednesday & I'll make an offer then, after I can get underneath it & have a better look.

Here's some photos: Give me some feedback & help me buy this thing for the right price.. 

http://www.lazlographics.com/71GTO.html


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Doesn't look too bad lazlo.
Best to reserve judgement until you can get it out in the open and do a proper inspection of the car.
I will stick with my original assesment for now, 12-15k.

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I want that shed!!

*edit* How much for that red chevy right next to the GTO you want?


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I own it... I'll get some photos up later tonight, but I'm gonna go play with it now...
When we got it out & opened the trunk, it was full of NOS parts, still in the wrappers..
Here's a couple of pics of it sitting on my drive way..


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Lazlo,

Good find, Is he selling the other cars? 

Look on the pass side of the block next to the timing chain cover for the last 6 digits of the car's VIN,


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

got this off the gas tank today...


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I want the 'JC Penney' battery:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GOATTEE said:


> I want the 'JC Penney' battery:cheers


Those JC Penney batteries were damn good batteries. They were made by AC Delco. Only accident I ever had, in Dec of 1977 I totaled my 71 Monte with turbo jet and the top of the battery was severed. You could see inside the battery. A week of sitting in a junk yard I went to get my belongings out of it The dome light was lit for a week in the bitter cold, the light under the hood was still on and I was able to turn the car over. It didn't start but there was plenty of juice in the battery to turn it over. 

If they still made them I would have no problems having one.

BTW........NICE CAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Bought a new fan/radiator shroud from the local pontiac dealer today, wholesale. Apparently there are still parts for my 71 available from Pontiac.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

lazlo said:


> Bought a new fan/radiator shroud from the local pontiac dealer today, wholesale. Apparently there are still parts for my 71 available from Pontiac.


Great find lazlo!

You can never be sure what NOS parts are still in inventory, so it never hurts to ask your local dealer first. You never know what you might find!

Russ


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Lazlo,

I'll soon be dropping a 1965 421 SD into my 65, which means the 1971 YS 400 that is in there now will be available (if you are interested in putting a correct engine back into your 71). I'll have to double check if you are interested, but I think the castings on the block and heads are April 71. Send me a PM at [email protected] if interested.
Cheers n' gears//Mike


----------

